# Daily fun



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Check this out

http://www.huntingnet.com/games/duckhunter.html


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I can't do it I keep running out of ammo


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

bump for jiffy


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

sota is that you causing all this wind :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

got it

that's one that's been around for awhile, but is still good for some fun


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

took me three days to get pass that game and you only get 3,000,000 points? :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I just think it is fun shooting the dog....I kind of feel like Eddy Schultz when I do it!!!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

might be me causing the wind doesn't look this weekend will be good for shed hunting but I will bring the horns out anyway.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I give up....I just killed my dog!!!! :******:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

There's definitely some glitches in that one.... I accidentally shot over my limit -one of the many- and it just reset the number instead of making me lose?


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I beat it no problem :wink: :beer:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

yesssss finally beat it :beer:


----------

